
Frighteningly UN-Ambitious Startup Ideas - psycho
http://ardenthoughts.tumblr.com/post/20053064127/frighteningly-un-ambitious-startup-ideas
======
joeguilmette
I find the disconnect between pg's Ambitious Ideas essay and the companies
that YC funds rather stark.

It seems as if pg wants to fund ambitious startups, but he is either (1) not
having them pitched to him or (2) he doesn't find any of them lucrative.

YC has definitely funded a certain kind of startup - a small team making an
interesting web/mobile app (with a few exceptions).

Perhaps it's time for YC to invest some of its capital into an X-Prize type
event for some of the ideas that of has?

This may prove to be interesting fodder for the teams applying without an idea
and would likely give YC access to a different subset of entrepreneur.

